# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fruticultura  Costo Instalación y Producción Palto Hass

## Luchogas

Buenas tardes miembros del foro. Me encuentro realizando un estudio de factibilidad para la instalación y producción de palto Hass en Cañete para exportación a Estados Unidos. Quisiera saber si alguno cuenta con costos de instalación y producción de este cultivo. Asimismo, aprovecho para preguntar cuál sería la forma más conveniente para poder exportar, considerando que el plan lo estoy realizando para un campo relativamente chico (10 has). Muchas gracias.Temas similares: instalacion invernaderos Manual de poda del Palto (Persea americana Mill.) Cultivar Hass Costo de Producción de Cítricos Artículo: Región Lambayeque mejorará producción de pasta de loche con instalación de miniplanta ¿ A cuanto asciende el costo de producciòn por tonelada de la alfalfa en Arequipa?

----------


## miguelitz25

Estimado Lucho, 
Veo que estas haciendo estudios de factibilidad para la siembra de palto Hass, mira nosotros somos Biocare Medical, somos una empresa que provee de material de laboratorio para el sector agroindustrial, comercializamos basicamente PH metros, Refractómetros, conductímetros, microscopios binoculares, etc. Sí estas interesado en saber sobre nuestros productos, ingresa a nuestro portal web: wwwbiocaremedical.com.pe

----------


## Luis Eduardo

Hola Luchogas.
Con mucho gusto puedo compartir el Costo de Producción para palto Hass. Favor de comunicarte al 401*2209

----------

